
Learn ES6 and ES7 in 7 Days - k2052
https://getgood.at/js/es7-in-7-days
======
TheAceOfHearts
IMO, continuing to use the ES6, ES7, ES8 naming is probably going to end up
confusing more people. I thought renaming ES6 to ES2015 was a bad idea, since
it was already widely used. It would've been better to make the change after
ES6. However, going forward, wouldn't it be better to follow along with the
ES{YYYY} convention?

For anyone interested in learning about all these newer JavaScript features,
I'd highly suggest checking out the JavaScript books by Dr. Axel Rauschmayer
[0]. All the books can be read freely, although I'd strongly encourage you to
buy em if you find em useful. Before reading Exploring ES6, I thought I knew
everything about ES2015, but skimming through it I found tons of things I
hadn't been aware of. His books are the gold-standard JavaScript reference.

[0] [http://exploringjs.com](http://exploringjs.com)

~~~
noir_lord
Thank you!

I'd seen these posted before and remember thinking how good they looked and
then promptly forgot enough I've not been able to find them again.

------
g_delgado14
Cool website.

Some thoughts / constructive criticism: Why would I be incentivized to get the
full ES7 book when there are already quality materials out there for me for
free (i.e. ponyfoo's articles are amazing).

In contrast, I was very attracted to the article on building a list - it's
pretty unique and shines a light on interesting CS & JS concepts.

~~~
k2052
Thanks for the feedback! You are definitely right that there is a ton of
material on this subject already out there. I intentionally chose a tiny
subject I know a lot about that has mass appeal, so I could test the waters a
bit. I have written more niche content on Crystal and also a few CS
fundamentals focused articles. More niche content is planned as well as more
mass appeal content until I get a feel for what the right focuses are.

My theory is that building an audience for a site like this is a mix of niche
content and mass appeal content. I honestly have no idea what that mix is yet
and what type of content to focus on, still figuring that out. Your feedback
is massively appreciated! It will without a doubt influence the direction I
take the site in!

As far as the value of this book over other resources, I would say the main
separating factor is my writing style. If you like non-serious writing that
leans much more towards helping you grok concepts than technical correctness
then you will enjoy it. There is no stuff like "A monad is just a monoid in
the category of endofunctors" to be found within my writing. Also there are
lots of references :)

Thanks again for the feedback!

~~~
uvesten
Looks nice! Spotted a couple of grammar errors on the front page, though:

Day three: * Learn why ES6 modules are static and why its awesome

Day five: * Learn how to generators can be used to manage promises

~~~
k2052
Oops. Thanks for noticing and reporting! Will push fixes soonish!

------
partycoder
On day 8 you will learn how to use asynchronous code to escape a try/catch
block.

On day 9 you will learn how to leak memory with closures.

On day 10 you will learn how to do unsafe numeric operations with IEEE 754
floating point precision numbers.

On day 11 you will learn that the pseudorandom generator in JS is VM specific
and may not be secure.

On day 12 you will learn to leak memory by binding functions.

On day 13 you will learn to add timeouts to asynchronous operations so they
don't last forever.

On day 14 you will learn what the floating point epsilon is and how number
comparisons are unreliable.

~~~
k2052
wow you must be fun at parties! (that is mostly just a pun on your username
not meant to convey lots of snark)

anyways lol some of that is too real

jokes aside I think web development has come a long way and JS gets a bit of a
bad rep. Full stack JS is insanely productive as a stack when you consider
what you can build with it. It might be buggy and make you say "wat?" a lot
but in exchange you can build insanely complex apps in timeframes that used to
be the stuff of dreams. Granted many times what we build has no need to be so
insanely complex, but when we really need it JS is there to make complicated
things just magically easy to build.

~~~
partycoder
I think all technologies have sharp edges somewhere, and the way to stay
afloat in this business is staying alert.

Testing assumptions help, be it through quick REPL experimentation or a unit
test.

JavaScript has some bad fame around unintuitive behavior but you can find
these styles of issues in most languages. A random example: Scala.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uiJycy6dFSQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uiJycy6dFSQ)

------
acmecorps
Looks nice - and the font! ;)

On a more serious note, I know ruby, but I really want to learn JS - is this a
good place to start? Or, is there a better place to start, and then come back
here?

~~~
TheAceOfHearts
As I commented on the parent [0], I'd suggest checking out the JavaScript
books by Dr. Axel Rauschmayer! In addition to learning about the language, he
also published Setting up ES6, which covers how you'd go about setting up your
environment in order to target node and browsers that support ES5.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14105020](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14105020)

------
rckungdu
Maybe they should "get good" at learning how to format their website for
mobile. Fail!

